# seems to be a feeder tap



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Prior to 2020 you couldn’t have two services feeding a dwelling. Here is part of 2020 None of the exceptions including 230.40 qualify in my opinion.

Then you talk about wire being spliced, but not what that splice is in or how far to the 200 amp disconnects. Lack of information there. 


230.2 Number of Services.
A building or other structure served shall be supplied by only one service unless permitted in 230.2(A) through (D). For the purpose of 230.40, Exception No. 2 only, underground sets of conductors, 1/0 AWG and larger, running to the same location and connected together at their supply end but not connected together at their load end shall be considered to be supplying one service.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

Without looking any of it up, I would say it is an outdoor feeder tap that can have an unlimited length (edit: Outside the building). The problem I see is that there should be a fused disconnect either ouside, or just inside the building. The other issue is that the building can only be sereved by one feeder? How close to the building is the pad with ATS and service disconnect? Is this a dwelling?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

As usual, half the information we need.


----------



## farmantenna (Nov 22, 2012)

dwelling. fused service disconnect and adjacent ATS is outside mounted to pool house. 40' underground to house.40' inside basement then up into wall to 200A MB panels. spliced in wireway to change from pipe to SER cable. 
The service is outside. everything after the fused disconnect is a feeder


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Not code, 400 amp fused wire that is 200 amp rated running 40 feet through a dwelling. Also, you want code advice, but don’t tell us what code year you are on.


----------

